# getting into airbrushing, oppinions please



## 2t2 crash (Feb 10, 2005)

I just bought a compressor and I need to find a decent airbrush. 
what would be your suggestion, single action, double action? 
what brand? 

also, what brand of paints and thinner do you use? I build WWII models, mostly aircraft and am just getting back into modelling after a long break. There are no decent hobby stores around my area so online stores would be great too.

any tips technuiques and such are welcome.

pardon my spelling


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Welcome T2T, I would suggest running a search for airbrushing on all the forums here at Hobbytalk. There's been a lot of questions about this and you'll find a lot of info with the search. Good Luck.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

f91 is right. This is a popular subject here and should find a lot stuff. On the other hand, you may find enough to get yourself totally confused .

I'll just say two things to get you started:

Don't be a slave to a particular type of paint. Use whatever you need to get the job done. I've even sprayed artist tube paint with an airbrush if the job needed it. I've used a dozen brands and a half dozen types of paint from the most expensive model paint to cheap hardware store paint. Properly thinned, almost anything can be sprayed.

USE the airbrush. I know too many guys who tell me they "got an airbrush" and then I never see anything they've painted with it (you know who you are )! An airbrush is a important TOOL...not a collectible to be displayed in a fancy wooden box.

Hey, as long as I'm here, I'm a huge fan of the Badger 155 Anthem. But do that search first.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I painted my toe nails with my Badger 155 airbruush last night.

Definitely much better than a brush. :jest: 

Huzz


----------



## 2t2 crash (Feb 10, 2005)

i am looking at the paasche h single action, looks versatile, and reliable.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

2t2 crash said:


> i am looking at the paasche h single action, looks versatile, and reliable.


The Paasche H is all that. I've had my H For over 30 years. A dependable, solid built instrument. You may also want to check out the Paasche VL. The workhorse of the industry. Though I've never owned a Badger, their legion of users also swear by them. Badger and Paasche both make affordable, dependable airbrushes. You could hardly go wrong with either brand.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

My Iwata hpC+ begs to differ!


Capt. Krik said:


> The Paasche H is all that. I've had my H For over 30 years. A dependable, solid built instrument. You may also want to check out the Paasche VL. The workhorse of the industry. Though I've never owned a Badger, their legion of users also swear by them. Badger and Paasche both make affordable, dependable airbrushes. You could hardly go wrong with either brand.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

F91 said:


> My Iwata hpC+ begs to differ!


Ah yes! The Iwata airbrush line. I also have an Iwata. An excellent airbrush. I consider Iwata's top end airbrushes. Iwata's are hard to beat for fine detail work.

Iwata's are also a bit steeper in price than Paasche or Badger. Not that Iwata's are not worth it but for a first airbrush I would think Badger or Paasche would be a better bet. Nothing to prevent moving up to an Iwata later.

My Paasche VL and H are my work horse airbrushes. MOst of my painting is done with those two. I break out the Iwata when I need a little more control for fine detail.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Agreed Captain!


Capt. Krik said:


> Ah yes! The Iwata airbrush line. I also have an Iwata. An excellent airbrush. I consider Iwata's top end airbrushes. Iwata's are hard to beat for fine detail work.
> 
> Iwata's are also a bit steeper in price than Paasche or Badger. Not that Iwata's are not worth it but for a first airbrush I would think Badger or Paasche would be a better bet. Nothing to prevent moving up to an Iwata later.
> 
> My Paasche VL and H are my work horse airbrushes. MOst of my painting is done with those two. I break out the Iwata when I need a little more control for fine detail.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

The Badger 200 is a good choice, if you want to stay simple. I got the Craftsman version from Sears a BUNCH of years bac, and it served me faithfully. I also have a Paasche VL, but I have never mastered the double-action trigger.


----------



## 2t2 crash (Feb 10, 2005)

bought the paasche H with all three tips and a bunch of other stuff like jars and such for 51 w/shipping via ebay. so I think I did pretty good. 

now the next question, what paints do you use?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

2t2 crash said:


> now the next question, what paints do you use?


Helluva a deal on the Paasche H. Congratulations!

As for the paints. I mostly spray acrylics, however I've sprayed laquers, enamels, watercolors, artists oil and inks along with acrylics through my H. The trick is thinning the paint or whatever medium to the right consistency. I don't have a set formula but usually I try to get the consistency of milk. If your compressor has a regulator use about 15 to 20 psi to spray.

Most important, use the correct thinner for the correct paint.

Remember, like any tool using an airbrush takes some practice. It's easy to get frustrated when you start out but if you stick with it you'll be spraying like a pro in no time.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Use a water base paint! Wear a mask, have good ventilation. If you use water based paint, you can thin it with windshieldwasher fluid-HONEST! It works great and is really cheap.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

2t2 crash said:


> now the next question, what paints do you use?


I refer you to my earlier post.


----------

